# Are You Superstitious?



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

awesome trip and wtg out fishing him too. Old guys rule, that's all there is to it. These kids need to know once and for all bananas will not help them one bit.  

oh yeah, interestingly enough the name of my old Mitchell when I bought it was "nanners to ya"


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

no joke on the low tide noe man  i showed up at the dock thinking that it had bottomed out :-/ boy was i wrong :-[ saw parts of creek system i'd never seen up till today  ;D congrats on some nice fish and for showing the boy how it's done


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Did that first Red have spots on it's tail? CRAZY!


----------



## Rich.FlyFishJaX (Sep 5, 2009)

Great fishing as usual old Buddy!   That 10 pounder got your head smoking and on fire!


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Great report Woody


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Good going woody! Wish we could target fish like that down here!

-T


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Beautiful fish guys!  Now the real question you have to ask yourself is what even better catches could you have had, had you not brought that banana along? [smiley=fun_84.gif]


----------

